# Hex Hex en Bibi Blocksberg



## blumefh

¡Hola! 

Estoy traduciendo alguno de los hechizos de Bibi Blocksberg y bueno... es divertido pero algo dificil. Os pongo a continuación uno de mis intentos:

eene meene eins zwei drei fliege los Kartoffelbrei! Hex hex!

¡Sacalabún, hechizo de rata, que vuele mi escoba Pure de Patata! ¡Abracadabra!

Mi pregunta es si "abracadabra" es realmente apropiado para "hex! hex!", se os ocurre algo que se pueda decir que rime mejor?

¿Alguien se atreve con una traducción para el hechizo? Venga, sólo hay que buscar una buena rima con patata!!!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:
Lamento no estar muy familiarizada con los hechizos en castellano , por lo que me temo que no te podré ayudar mucho en lo del _Hex, hex!_
Pero dado que, dicho así, en alemán tampoco es muy común entre magos y brujas, sino sobre todo muy típico de Bibi y su entorno [parece una derivación auto-autorizada del verbo _hexen_, que a veces también se usa para _zaubern/hacer magia_], diría que, si no te gusta mucho como está ahora, que podés dar rienda suelta a tu imaginación.

Bueno, a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## iaf

Me pasa lo mismo que a Sigianga, no voy mucho más allá del "abracadabra"... 

De todas maneras, no hace falta demasiada preocupación por la rima, ya que también en alemán lo que rima es "drei" con "-brei" y no con "hex hex".

Me pregunto cómo sería un verbo creado a partir de "hacer magia o hechizar"... Tal vez podría tener algún sonido "chispeante" como "hex hex": _¿chizo-hechiz?_

¡Igualmente, gracias por proponernos un desafío tan divertido! 
Invocaste un regreso a mi infancia y me pasé un buen rato articulando palabrejas como _"¡patatín patatán patatún-dos-tres, puré de patata volá de una vez!"_ (Menos mal no había nadie cerca... )


----------



## Sidjanga

iaf said:


> Me pregunto cómo sería un verbo creado a partir de "hacer magia o hechizar"... Tal vez podría tener algún sonido "chispeante" como "hex hex": _¿chizo-hechiz?_
> 
> ¡Igualmente, gracias por proponernos un desafío tan divertido!
> Invocaste un regreso a mi infancia y me pasé un buen rato articulando palabrejas como _"¡patatín patatán patatún-dos-tres, puré de patata volá de una vez!"_ (Menos mal no había nadie cerca... )


Sin contar con oídos de hispanohablante de toda la vida, tu propuesta _chizo-hechiz_ me parece un buen acercamiento a _Hex, hex!
_ 
Respecto del segundo párrafo, menos mál que no había puré de pata cerca.  (o lástima, porque hubiera podido ser interesante si así ya funciona o si tenemos que mantener trabajando un poco más las células grises).

-->- Plop -<--


----------



## iaf

Sigianga said:


> ... menos mál que no había puré de pata cerca.  (o lástima, _...porque yo hubiera "metido la pata"_


----------



## Sidjanga

Eso pasa si se mezclan papas y patatas en un intento de unirlas en una palabra.  (pero lo que a mí, aun siendo bruja principiante, no me supone un gran desafío).


----------



## blumefh

Hola a todos!

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, ha sido mi primer post en este foro (que ya habia consultado muchas veces para otras cosas) y me ha alegrado mucho vuestra ayuda!! 

He anotado vuestros comentarios y pienso en todo ello. Me alegra haberos hecho regresar por unos momentos a la infancia, yo llevo en ella algunos dias, pues estoy traduciendo para un proyecto de la carrera un historia corta de Benjamin Blümchen y Bibi Blocksberg que propone algunos desafios divertidos: nombres de personajes, hechizos, palabras infantiles... lo que mas quebraderos de cabeza me da son los nombres y los hechizos. Hoy por la tarde cuando llegue a casa busco un par de ejemplos por si quereis echar un vistazo y rimar un rato!


----------



## iaf

Uhh... ¡no me di cuenta de saludarte como la gente!

*¡Bienvenida al foro, Blumefh!* 
(el foro de las brujas, pero no te asustes, jijiji...)


----------



## blumefh

Hola!

¡Gracias por la bienvenida!

Os prometí un poco más de infancia el otro día y entre pitos y flautas lo he ido dejando.

Aquí va un hechizo para traducir:

Eeene meene Meile, Flugzeug wieder heile! Hex-hex!

El contexto para ello es el siguiente: Bibi ha hecho que se estrellara una avioneta de un piloto sin querer y con este hechizo pretende dejarla como nueva. Hace varios intentos y le van saliendo mal. Finalmente con este lo consigue.

A ver quién se atreve!! 

Yo con ese todavia no he empezado...

Otro que ya he hecho es este:

Eene meene Überbein, Besen krieg dich wieder ein! Hex-hex!

Contexto: es un hechizo que lanza la mamá de Bibi para hacer parar volar la de escoba de su hijita, que está totalmente descontrolada.

Se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:

Sacalabún, bruja voladora, Puré de Patata, ¡párate ahora!

Que os divertais!!


----------



## blumefh

¡Hola!

Parece que nadie se anima con los hechizos. A ver si me podéis ayudar con estas preguntas varias:

Bibi *riss* das Buch *an sich*, yo pienso que significara que cogió el libro pero no sé como darle el ímpetu del verbo + an sich. ¿Qué se os ocurre?

*heilhexen*: el contexto es el que describí anteriormente sobre arreglar la avioneta. Se me ocurre algo como "hacer un hechizo para arreglar...", pero a alguien se le ocurre algo con un mejor juego de palabras.

während ich ein wenig in dem Buch *schmökerte*, ...: he leído en el diccionario que schmökern significa leer o estar enfrascado en la lectura de algo. "Leer" me parece demasiado sencillo porque si no, me pregunto por qué el autor no habría escrito sólo "lesen" y por otra parte no entiendo la combinación de "estar enfrascado en la lectura de algo" + wenig. HILFE!!

Por último, alguien me puede decir si el nombre *Bibi Blocksberg* tiene algún significado especial como puede ser por ejemplo el caso de Benjamin Blümchen?

Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola!





blumefh said:


> Bibi *riss* das Buch *an sich*, yo pienso que significara que cogió el libro pero no sé como darle el ímpetu del verbo + an sich. ¿Qué se os ocurre?


Yo diría _agarró el libro_. Tampoco sabría cómo decir en castellano explícitamente lo del _an sich_, pero me parece que, hasta cierto punto, _agarrar _ya conlleva este sentido, y de todas modos tiene más ímpetu.





> während ich ein wenig in dem Buch *schmökerte*, ...: he leído en el diccionario que schmökern significa leer o estar enfrascado en la lectura de algo. "Leer" me parece demasiado sencillo porque si no, me pregunto por qué el autor no habría escrito sólo "lesen" y por otra parte no entiendo la combinación de "estar enfrascado en la lectura de algo" + wenig. HILFE!!


_Schmökern _conlleva o puede querer decir muchas cosas, todo un abanico de connotaciones entre l_eer, estar absorto, hojear, curiosear, dejarse llevar distraídamente por el contenido/la trama/los imágenes, "viajar" en el contenido. _
Me parece que aquí lo que mejor pega sería quizá _curiosear_, sin saber si sonará lo suficientemente "profundo", porque si hay algo lo que _schmökern _no es, es  mirar superficialmente.





> Por último, alguien me puede decir si el nombre *Bibi Blocksberg* tiene algún significado especial como puede ser por ejemplo el caso de Benjamin Blümchen?


¡Síííiii, y cómo! 
Mirá aquí y acá. Der Blocksberg o Brocken es la montaña mágica más famosa de Centroeuropa, que no sólo fue tematizada por Goethe, sino que también es donde tienen lugar los bailes de las brujas en la noche de Walpurgis (del 30 de abril al 1º de mayo de cada año), cuando rodean la cima de una vorágine de escobas.

¡hihihihihihihihihihi!!! 

¡Saludos!


----------



## blumefh

Gracias Sigianga!! Tu respuesta ha sido genial, ¡¡muchísimas gracias!! La verdad que no tenía ni idea sobre el pico Blocksberg y da gusto aprender cosas nuevas.

El resto de nombres que aparecen en Benjamin Blümchen he intentado adaptarlos culturalmente y debería seguir la misma tónica con este para que sea concordante pero claro... con esta referencia es difícil, se os ocurre algo?

Graacias otra vez!!


----------



## blumefh

¡Hola de nuevo! ¡No os dejo en paz! 

Quería deciros que ya le he buscado un nombre a Bibi Blocksberg. La verdad es que no es tan elaborado como el alemán, pero quería que el apellido hiciera alguna referencia a la magia y que esa referencia fuese comprensible por los niños.

Mi sugerencia es: Pili Potagia, ¿qué os parece? Acepto críticas!!!


----------



## jester.

Una pequeñita información: Las palabras como "hex" se llaman Inflektiv o Erikativ en alemán. Hay un artículo interesante aquí.


----------

